# One EP800 vs two EP500



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys. I am getting my speakers from axiom. Epic 80. What would you guys do. one ep800 now and hope I can convince my wife I need another sometime later or two ep500s?

Let me know guys

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you sold on Axiom for a sub? By the way, I have an EP800.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Dale,

I read your reviews and others. They seem like awesome subs. Don't have too much experience. My other subs have been chepo type . This my first real system. So how would you answer my first post?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

A lot of it would be predicated on what you plan on doing with this system and how large your room is. For HT you generally need more subwoofer then for 2 channel music, so that's one decision. What size is the room?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

There are several good units out there on the market, but in my opinion if you are looking at the EP800, for the cost you could get a couple of Power Sound Audio PS15s or even a pair of their XS30s that would trounce the EP800 or dual EP500s for that matter.

How big is your space?


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys. My room is L shaped but 21x11x10. Dale, I will look into those subs. Thx.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't limit yourself to those either. Those are sealed units and as Jim mentioned, a lot has to do with application. Are you mostly movies or music? You may want to go with a ported sub.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think 99 percent for HT. any other recs?


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

What is difference between ported vs sealed? Newbie question


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

SVS makes some nice subs as does Rythmik. So far from what I have seen though, I still think the Power Sound Audio represents the better value.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

In very general terms, sealed has a more precise response but less power. Ported has more power but usually does not go as low.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

How about that xv30? It looks like a beast


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

XV30 is a monster. Hoping to get it in the Sub Zone soon, but then I know I'll have to ship it to Jim for the review. :rolleyesno:


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like ep800 will go down to 13 hz while Psa xv30 will go down to 18hz. Does this even matter?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thread moved to Home Audio Subwoofers.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

mp5475 said:


> Looks like ep800 will go down to 13 hz while Psa xv30 will go down to 18hz. Does this even matter?


It doesn't really matter, both are capable subs. I had the chance at a recent GTG to listen to test tones from 5 Hz on up. The group didn't really hear much until about 20 Hz. Some thought they heard below 20 Hz, but I pointed out to them it was only the room buzzing that was audible.

For 99% HT usage, I would highly recommend ported subs to you.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thx for the info. Tom at Psa has been great. I am between three xv15 vs dual xs30. About same price. Tom believe I would be fine with dual xv15 but wife gave me a budget for 2300 so I got use it possibly lose it.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Tom is great to talk to, you can't go wrong with either XS or XV subs. Three XV-15's would give you the best guaranteed slam and smoothest room response. That would be such a rockin' HT!


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

The new dual opposed XS-30 could get you into single digital freq depending on your room and you could get a pair of them for the price of the Axiom EP800, with probably a few hundred saved. 

About the same amount of power but with close to twice the surface area and much less cabinet vibrations make the PSA subs a no brainer, especially against the Axioms.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> XV30 is a monster. Hoping to get it in the Sub Zone soon, but then I know I'll have to ship it to Jim for the review. :rolleyesno:


I can just see it now...

"Hello, Allstate? This is Jim. I need to make a claim."
_"Certainly Jim. How can I help you?"_

"My house has become disconnected from it's foundation."
_"What?! Can you please repeat that??"_

"I said my house has become disconnected from it's foundation."
_"How on earth did that happen?!"_

"An XV30."
_"XV30? What's an XV30? Is that some type of bomb?"_

"Well, it does have a certain explosive characteristic."
_"So your house was bombed??"_

"Not exactly in the classic sense of the word."
_"Hold on, I'll call the local police!"_

"Wait. You're going to do what?! Hold on, don't call anyone. An XV30 is a subw.... Hello? Hello??"


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

There are much MUCH better value/performance subs than Axiom. I honestly recommend avoiding them in general.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Put in my order for three xv15s.

Questions about setting them up. 

I was going to do this:

1. Place subs. Tom suggested I place two on the front right(I have L shaped room in the front). And one near the seating. The front two will act as one, more powerful xv30

2. Level match using spl meter.

3. Listen to a sound track and do some sub crawl with the sub near the seats.

4. Run the audessey multieq. My onkyo 709 has two sub outs but I hope it uses same calibration on both since I do not see individual set up on the manual and that is what s recommend from a article I read.

How does this sound?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

theJman said:


> I can just see it now...
> 
> "Hello, Allstate? This is Jim. I need to make a claim."
> _"Certainly Jim. How can I help you?"_
> ...


:rofl: Good one!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

mp5475 said:


> Put in my order for three xv15s.
> 
> Questions about setting them up.
> 
> ...


Run a splitter to the front two into Sub 1 on the receiver and then the third into Sub 2. This should give you the best calibration.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Dale. That was what I was going to do. Should I also run splitter from the receiver sub1 and not use the sub2?

I don't want the 709 to do two different calibration, one for sub1 and another for sub2.

According the article from audioholics 


Over time I became smarter and gave up the notion of independent subs. Thus until the above mentioned firmware update becomes available, we highly recommend you utilize a single subwoofer output for all of your subs when using Audyssey. This applies to most of the other room correction systems that I've tested. Below are the results of such a setup which you can see were quite favorable.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If you want to do it that way then I suggest calibrating a single sub using Sub 1 and then split the signal to the other two subs after the one is complete. Use on of the subs up front. There a varying opinions on what should and should not be done, personally I will usually use both sub 1 and sub 2 on and adjust the acoustic panels and bass traps as necessary.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

mp5475 said:


> Tom suggested I place two on the front right(I have L shaped room in the front). And one near the seating. The front two will act as one, more powerful xv30


Why not save some bucks and just get 1 XV15 and 1 XV30?


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

I Thought about it. Tom did not suggest it but didn't ask either . He wasn't try to up sale. He told me to get two xv15 when I wanted two xs30s. 

I figure it still would be better to have all same even if they are close. Also I may have to seperate them if they don't sound right.


Also not saving Much. Xv30 is 1400 and xv15 is 800. He gave me more then 5 % off for three.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

mp5475 said:


> I may have to seperate them if they don't sound right.


I agree that 3 subs is the way to go, more flexibility.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe I will add one more later. I like even numbers:R


----------

